# Dominant pied? Will his cere change?



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello!

Wanted to confirm my identification of my boy as a dominant pied. Does this seem right? Also, do dominant pied change cere colors? He is 8 months already and his cere has gotten a tiny bit more purple but no sign at all of turning blue. 

Thanks :lovie 1:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

He is a dominant pied, and his cere will eventually turn blue


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sky blue dominant pied, he is also opaline and goldenface. Yes he will change. He already has changed a little bit. Some individuals take longer than others. My male was over a year before his cere was fully blue. Most will be under a year though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Severus is looking SO handsome! *


----------



## Featherful (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I just love the blue ceres and was hoping his would change. He is such a funny little guy, perhaps a little too attached to me but im trying to socialize him so he can be friends with my other young male.


----------

